# What about the Green Dragon???



## e.Blackstar (Jun 17, 2005)

I was scrolling down the original index page, and TGD is nowhere to be found??? Where did my beloved tavern (s) go?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Jun 17, 2005)

The few active ones have been moved to Stuff and Bother, the rest have been archived.

 The Fat Balrog- A tavern for the Free Folk and Non Free Folk alike 

The Christian Cup 

'86-89'ers Inn 

 a really big inn in a really big cave (I'm a dragon, ok?)for anyone and everyone!!!


----------

